# Galeodes granti ???



## Arachnokid 93 (Apr 25, 2007)

Hello all,

I have been looking to get a solfugid but there is not a lot of info on the internet and i need to know more about them. I want to know how much they eat and what most pepole feed them will crickets do or willl I need mice. from what i can see Galeodes granti looks like fun but on site says how big this one will get. I need to know one more thing how fast are they ?
Well I gess that will do it

Thanks for any post you make 
  Arachnokid 93


----------



## Jonathan (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey,
Have you checked out this thread yet?
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=59006
Jon


----------



## ftorres (Apr 26, 2007)

*Camel Spiders*

HEllo All,
In my experience, Galeodes Arabs and Galeodes granti, specially females (WC Adults) do not do good in captivity,they will live for a few weeks up to a couple of months and then die.

The females are big,they don't dig,so you have to provide shelter, and they don't move much.

If you find a younger G arabs or G granti, or a mlae you have better chances of keeping them alive longer.

Now if you get the Metasolphuga picta (Spelling??) it is called the Hairy Camel Spider, it is a smaller specie,very shy,always hides,eats very little, but lives long time.
I had about 20 for almost over one year.

Another good one and easier than the big ones is the Raghodes sp the Black camle spider, this guys male and females will dig a lot, so a 10 gallon aquarium with potting soil and fine sand mix need to be provided.
The are very active, like high temps and cool temps at tnight.

Good luck with them.
regards
FT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarantula_Hawk (Apr 26, 2007)

hmmm if i where u i'd get the camel spiders u got there in the desert.. even if they are smaller i think they are easier to keep.. plus camel spiders are very fragile creatures and transportation is not gonna do good at all.. especially for the large delicate galeodes species.. so if i where u id just get the eremobatidea species u get there.... btw metasolpuga picta is no the hairy camel spider.. metasolpuga picta is a namibian diurnal bivoltine species which is also particularly rare and is not kept in captivity at all.. just wanted to correct ur point ...i think ur talking about another species which is the hairy camel spider indeed but not metasopluga picta 

Edit: typo


----------



## ftorres (Apr 28, 2007)

*Cammel spiders*

HEllo All,
Thanks Tarantula Hawk, you are right.
It is not the famous  M picta but the Paragaleodes sp, from Egypt.

regards
FT


----------

